# [k3b] Ne reconnais pas mon graveur CD/DVD (résolu)

## KeNNys

Bonjour depuis quelque semaine k3b ne reconnais plus mon Graveur DVD.

Voila l'erreur qu'il me dis quand je lance k3b

 *Quote:*   

> No optical drive found.
> 
> K3b did not find any optical device in your system.
> 
> Solution : Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.

 

Le plus étrange quand je mets un CD vierge j'ai bien une détection mon CD vierge sa me demande ce que je veux faire donc je choisie gravure avec k3b et même message d'erreur.

Quand je mets un  CD video pas de probleme lecture avec VLC.

J'ai bien mon CD dans /media.

Que ce passe t'il ?

J'ai lu dans le forum en anglais des personne qui avait le meme probleme et ils ont resolu en modifiant le noyau, mais j'ai beau apporte plein de modification sa ne change rien.

Mon noyau est en 2.6.35-r4

Gentoo Stable

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## barul

HAL est bien démarré?

----------

## KeNNys

Oui il est bien démarrer et dbus aussi

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Quelle carte mère, périph ide/sata ?

Peux-tu poster le résultat de lspci ?

Ton CD est branché sur quel périph (ide/ata, sata, pata, ....)

----------

## El_Goretto

Relance un coup de K3b setup, et vérifie la présence des options noyaux indispensables (dans la section SCSI).

----------

## guilc

Et tu es bien sûr dans le groupe adequat ? (groupe cdrom à priori : voir les droits de /dev/sr0)

El_Goretto : k3b setup n'est pas dispo sous gentoo  :Wink:  Le but de k3b setup est de "pourrir" les droits du graveur (666, c'est un signe  :Laughing: ). Sous gentoo, il suffit de se placer dans le groupe qui va bien, ce qui rend inutile l'utilisation de k3b setup

Voir les notices de k3b :

 *Quote:*   

>         echo
> 
>         elog "We don't install k3bsetup anymore because Gentoo doesn't need it."
> 
>         elog "If you get warnings on start-up, uncheck the \"Check system"
> ...

 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut,

Au cas où, vois si tu es ou non en AHCI. Le fait d'activer l'AHCI au niveau de ma carte mère a solutionné plein de problèmes de gravure chez moi...on ne sait jamais!

----------

## KeNNys

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelle carte mère, périph ide/sata ?
> 
> Peux-tu poster le résultat de lspci ?
> ...

 

Graveur DVD IDE chipset Intel

voila le lspci :

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5789 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Et tu es bien sûr dans le groupe adequat ? (groupe cdrom à priori : voir les droits de /dev/sr0)
> 
> El_Goretto : k3b setup n'est pas dispo sous gentoo  Le but de k3b setup est de "pourrir" les droits du graveur (666, c'est un signe ). Sous gentoo, il suffit de se placer dans le groupe qui va bien, ce qui rend inutile l'utilisation de k3b setup
> 
> Voir les notices de k3b :
> ...

 

Voila la liste de groupe de mon user :

wheel audio cdrom video usb users plugdev games kenny

----------

## El_Goretto

@guilc: mais genre voilà, les choses bien faites, c'est vachement perturbant du coup...

Plus besoin de k3bsetup sous gentoo, ok, je note je note  :Smile: 

(la dernière fois que je me suis intéressé à k3b, c'était la migration libata du 2.6.18, alors fiouuu, c'est pas tout neuf  :Smile: )

----------

## KeNNys

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Au cas où, vois si tu es ou non en AHCI. Le fait d'activer l'AHCI au niveau de ma carte mère a solutionné plein de problèmes de gravure chez moi...on ne sait jamais!

 

Je n'ai pas cet option dans mon Bios.

----------

## KeNNys

Voila ce que je viens de faire, si sa peut faire avance la resolution de mon probleme.

la commande cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus, et cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus

voila mon resultat :

    cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

    Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

    scsidev: 'ATAPI'

    devname: 'ATAPI'

    scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

    Warning: dev=ATA: is preferred over dev=ATAPI:.

    Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

    Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

    Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

    Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

    scsibus0:

    0,0,0 0) *

    0,1,0 1) 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW SH-S202N ' 'SB00' Removable CD-ROM

    0,2,0 2) *

    0,3,0 3) *

    0,4,0 4) *

    0,5,0 5) *

    0,6,0 6) *

    0,7,0 7) * 

    cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus

    Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

    scsidev: 'ATA'

    devname: 'ATA'

    scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

    Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface.

    Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

    Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

    scsibus1000:

    1000,0,0 100000) *

    1000,1,0 100001) 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW SH-S202N ' 'SB00' Removable CD-ROM

    1000,2,0 100002) *

    1000,3,0 100003) *

    1000,4,0 100004) *

    1000,5,0 100005) *

    1000,6,0 100006) *

    1000,7,0 100007) *

J'ai fait aussiun dmesg | grep RW

et voici mon resultat :

    dmesg | grep RW

    [ 3.238832] ide-cd: hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

----------

## boozo

'alute

semble a vue de nez que ton lecteur est reconnu mais en hdb au lieu de srX. Un contournement serait de t'ajouter au group "disk" en éditant /etc/group avec #vigr (et #vigr -s) je pense que ce sera suffisant

Tu as passé ton noyau en libata ? (sionon suivre le tip du cochonnet ^^)

----------

## KeNNys

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> semble a vue de nez que ton lecteur est reconnu mais en hdb au lieu de srX. Un contournement serait de t'ajouter au group "disk" en éditant /etc/group avec #vigr (et #vigr -s) je pense que ce sera suffisant
> 
> Tu as passé ton noyau en libata ? (sionon suivre le tip du cochonnet ^^)

 

Je ne sais pas si je suis passe en libata

Donc pour toit le fait d'ajouter mon user dans le group dsik solutionnerais mon probleme.

Je vais faire sa ce soir.

J'ai regarder le lien que tu m'as donné mais c'est un peu du charabia pour moi je ne suis pas encore un pro dans Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Si tu passes bien par le vieux driver ATA/IDE (uniquement ou avec les 2 supports en parallèle) alors oui ce devrait être suffisant pour contourner je pense mais 1°) ce n'est pas un test fiable juste une tentative rapide de contournement 2°) ce n'est pas "la" solution en l'état de l'art   :Rolling Eyes:  Cette méthode fonctionnait il y a quelques temps et/ou avec certains drivers réclacitrants à la migration.

Je n'ai pas suivi çà de près mais il est vraissemblable qu'avec les évo du moyau le support ata/pata antérieur n'a fait que s'amoindrir et s'il est encore possible, le mix avec la libata (déjà source de conflits réguliers à l'époque) doit être légerement casse gueule maintenant  :Laughing: 

Essaie juste pour voir mais vérifie surtout ta conf noyau   :Wink:  ensuite on avancera d'autres pistes (règles udev, politique de hal, policykit etc)

----------

## KeNNys

Super je viens de rajouter mon user au group disk, rebooter ma gentoo et je ne me fais plus gronder par k3b.

je vais tenter de faire une gravure  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

m'en doutais   :Wink: 

Donc il ne te reste plus qu'a vérifier ta conf noyau pour passer en libata (ou ne conserver qu'elle) selon le lien communiqué plus haut - ça t'évitera d'autres soucis dans le futur -

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut

Bon je rouvre ce post parce que j'ai le même problème avec mon k3b  :Sad: 

```

No optical drive found. 

K3b did not find any optical device in your system. 

Solution : Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.
```

Hal et dbus sont bien démarré , 

Mon lspci

```

Gentoo rickyload # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]

06:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]

Gentoo rickyload #
```

la liste de groupe de mon user : 

wheel audio cdrom video disk usb users plugdev games

```

Gentoo rickyload # cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus 

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.01a02 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Joerg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATA'

devname: 'ATA'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus1000:

        1000,0,0 100000) 'DVD-16X ' 'DVD-ROM BDV316E ' 'B568' Removable CD-ROM

        1000,1,0 100001) '_NEC    ' 'DVD_RW ND-3500AG' '2.86' Removable CD-ROM

        1000,2,0 100002) *

        1000,3,0 100003) *

        1000,4,0 100004) *

        1000,5,0 100005) *

        1000,6,0 100006) *

        1000,7,0 100007) *

Gentoo rickyload #
```

```
Gentoo rickyload # dmesg | grep RW 

hdb: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide-cd: hdb: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Gentoo rickyload #
```

Par contre le fait de me "rajouter" au group disk ne change rien !! d'ailleurs j'y étais déjà  :Sad: 

et le lien pour passer en libata date de 2007 , peu être y en a t il de plus recent ou de plus clair à suivre parce que là 

je patauge sévère 

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon comme ce post était fermé , j'ai pas eu de réponse et donc j'ai cherché et essayé  :Wink: 

Mais après tout c'est çà aussi Gentoo ...............

Finalement j'y suis arrivé sur le dernier kernel ==> 2.6.37 et comme fallait que je mette à jour donc 

me suis lancé .

Résultats !!

Un gain surprenant au boot !!!! quelle rapidité .

Perso j'avais déjà mes 2 DD qui était en Sata donc pas de blems , et mes lecteurs et graveur sont bien reconnus maintenant ==> Sr0 et Sr1

je rajoute un lien supplémentaire qui m'a été bien utile 

==> http://www.gentoofr.org/libATA.html

Ainsi que celui cité par boozo

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> semble a vue de nez que ton lecteur est reconnu mais en hdb au lieu de srX. Un contournement serait de t'ajouter au group "disk" en éditant /etc/group avec #vigr (et #vigr -s) je pense que ce sera suffisant
> 
> Tu as passé ton noyau en libata ? (sionon suivre le tip du cochonnet ^^)

 

==> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537957.html

Voilà si y'en a comme moi qui hésitait , foncez c'est que du bonheur 

@++

RickyLoad

----------

